# DFS with 2003 R2 and 2003, schema extend



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi there,

I've installed DFS on a Server 2003 Ent. R2 server, and i'm stuck on "New replication group wizard":
When i specify a new replication group, i call it "christian_test" and select my domain as the domain. When i click Next, i receive an error: "domain.local: The Active Directory schema on domain controller DC1.domain.local cannot be read. This error might be caused by a schema that has not been extended, or was extended improperly. See Help and Support Center for information about extending the Active Directory schema. A class schema object cannot be found."

The server i am installing DFS on is Windows Server 2003 R2, but my domain controller is simply Windows Server 2003 SP2 (not R2). 

From what i have read around on the Net, it seems that i need to perform adprep.exe /forstprep, but it tells me that it's already upgraded.

Can anybody lend their knowledge of DFS to me?

Many thanks,

Christian


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If you are in a mixed domain you will have to update the schema. Either that or set up the DFS on a non R2 server.


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

OK i got round this, but can't start the DFS Replication Service:

The DFS Replication service failed to start due to the following error: 
The image file DFS Replication is valid, but is for a machine type other than the current machine. 

Could it be that i used the ADPREP.exe file from a copy of 2003 R2, though the DC is 2003 standard? I couldn't find any ADPREP.exe file 2003 standard, and i received no errors, so i don't see why this is a problem.

I can't start the service on any of the 2 servers i'm planning on using for this replication group.

It may be as silly as having to reboot the server - these are production servers, so can't really do with a reboot (yet), and it didn't tell me that i had to reboot after it finished.

According to the event log, the above is stated:
"The DFS Replication service failed to start due to the following error: 
The image file DFS Replication is valid, but is for a machine type other than the current machine."

It is true that the servers are 2003 R2, but the domain controller (where i updated the schema) is 2003 standard.

Do you know why i'm now receiving this error? I seem to have set it all up, but just can't get the items to replicate as the DFS replication service won't start


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You need to extend the schema to be 2008 and run the 2008 adprep.

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc773360(WS.10).aspx


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

But none of the servers involved are 2008.
Domain Controller - Windows Server 2003 standard
Member servers (included in replication) - Windows Server 2003 R2 64bit


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

And, i also verified the schema, i updated it already - i wasn't able to proceed without updating the schema, so i can safely say it's been upgraded. I just can't start the service now, i've setup my replication groups and settings, just can't get it to start


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Opps, must have had it confused with another thread regarding 2008. What error messages are you getting in the event logs when you try and start the service?


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

"The DFS Replication service failed to start due to the following error: 
The image file DFS Replication is valid, but is for a machine type other than the current machine."


----------

